# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Spider in house

## aes1004

Okay I live up north and was wondering if anyone can identify what kind of spider I found under my bed. It is quite small but I was curious. 


Sent from my iPhone

----------


## Eramyl

Wolf spider I'm pretty sure.

----------

aes1004 (07-03-2018),*Bogertophis* (07-04-2018)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

burn it with fire! the house can be replaced.

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (07-04-2018),C.Marie (07-04-2018)

----------


## aes1004

> burn it with fire! the house can be replaced.


Haha I definitely smashed it and sucked it up with the vacuum 


Sent from my iPhone

----------

Apiratenamedjohn (07-03-2018),C.Marie (07-04-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

They're actually beneficial, & get rid of worse bugs* around your house.  I do kill some spiders in house if they're going to get away, but when I can, I get 
an empty jar & piece of thin cardboard, put the jar over the spider & slide it onto the cardboard (for a lid), then toss the spider outside into my garden.
(*such as crickets, earwigs, grasshoppers, ants & flies.  Of those, only grasshoppers don't try to live in my house, so a few spiders really help.)

Around here, there's TONS of spiders, many kinds.  My late mom was phobic about them & would suck them up with the vacuum hose, & then was afraid 
to empty the vacuum....hahaha!

Well, the main thing is that you survived, eh?

----------

Apiratenamedjohn (07-04-2018),_JRLongton_ (10-02-2018)

----------


## aes1004

> They're actually beneficial, & get rid of worse bugs around your house.  I do kill some spiders in house if they're going to get away, but when I can, I get 
> an empty jar & piece of thin cardboard, put the jar over the spider & slide it onto the cardboard (for a lid), then toss the spider outside into my garden.
> 
> Around here, there's TONS of spiders, many kinds.  My late mom was phobic about them & would suck them up with the vacuum hose, & then was afraid 
> to empty the vacuum....hahaha!
> 
> Well, the main thing is that you survived, eh?


Lol I was bit by one a month or so ago and went through a couple of weeks with a swollen red foot soo I think it deserved what it got. I dont hate spiders just saying I also am not friends with them loll


Sent from my iPhone

----------

C.Marie (07-04-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Lol I was bit by one a month or so ago and went through a couple of weeks with a swollen red foot soo I think it deserved what it got. I don’t hate spiders just saying I also am not friends with them loll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I can see where you're coming from...I've been pretty lucky in that regard, & I'm sorry that you weren't so lucky.  Like snakes, spiders are not after us, but 
we get in their way sometimes & we're pretty big easy targets, though most spiders are too small to do much damage.

----------


## John1982

Looks like it was a hobo spider.

----------


## Helonwheelz383

Patterning on the abdomen looks more like Hobo but I can't say for sure. Hobo's and Wolf's look so similar I have a hard time differentiating the two. They're both really common here in Utah. If you're not in the northwest it would have to be a Wolf though. I believe Montana is about as far east they go.

----------

